# GE Profile Microwave Buzz No HEat



## crecore (Nov 2, 2005)

Can someone certified give me or direct me to safe and proper procedures to check the diode, capacitor and magnetron. I understand and feel safe around electricity and I know how to discharge the cap. Just wondering the proper order and methods so I dont buy one part and have it be three.
It's making a lot of buzzing and no heat by the way. JE1660GB 001 Model


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

probably cheaper faster better to just buy new one


----------



## crecore (Nov 2, 2005)

...that's helpful. I have a backup nuker from the garage...so speed is not an issue. I like this one and being the extreme DIYer I am, I'd rather fix it for $40 than toss it into our mother earth and buy a new one.


----------



## crecore (Nov 2, 2005)

It was a .57 cent diode. :001_tongue: 

all fixed. :thumbup: 

Yeah, cheaper to buy a new one. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## mdh (Oct 15, 2007)

*Same symptoms*

I have the same problem that you described. I had it happen to me about 2 years ago and a service tech changed out the magnatron under warranty since it carries a 5 yr warranty. I can't find the receipt now so I can't get it replaced again under warranty. How can I check the diode?




crecore said:


> It was a .57 cent diode. :001_tongue:
> 
> all fixed. :thumbup:
> 
> Yeah, cheaper to buy a new one. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

i dunno.. your time is worth $60 per hour... if it took you an hour or more to find that diode then it would haven't been cheaper to toss it and buy a new one.

but if you know what you're look'n for and know what you are doing and fast - then good on ya!! 

make us DIY'ers proud 

Knucklez


----------



## crecore (Nov 2, 2005)

The diode is between ground and the coil. If you do not know what you are doing, stop! Especially if the magnetron has failed, the coil (a giant capacitor) can overcharge and be holding around 6000 volts! 

Disconnect microwave from power, remove cover. Disconnect all coil wires, short out coil (this can throw a huge spark). Then short each terminal to ground. If it's a 3 pole short every terminal to every other terminal and all three to ground. Diode usually is grounded behind or under coil. Remove coil for access. Remove diode. Use an ohm meter. Diode should read 0 ohms (full continuity) one way, reverse terminals should read infinite resistance. Anything else is a bad diode. fyi, mine was 250 ohms both ways.

good luck and please be careful!


----------



## Rman (Jan 11, 2008)

Crecore,

I have the same model and the same issue. I got a new magnetron from GE and it is not the problem, so I need to dig into the diode and the cap.

I had a question, where did you get the replacement diode for .57!!

Thanks


----------



## gofaster72 (Nov 9, 2012)

*$ 0.57 diode*

My best guess would be Radio Shack. If not there, google it. :thumbsup:


----------

